# Rail bender comparisons...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Trying to decide which is the "better" one and if there are different features and ease of use for a particular one.


http://www.allaboutlgb.com/massoth track bender g.html

http://choochoostuff.homestead.com/DUAL-TRACK-BENDER.html

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/rail-bender-c-54_36.html


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gregg 
here is another one http://rldhobbies.com/ptmrb.aspx I don't have one but a good dealer. I have a train-li have had it for over 10 years got it used I like it a lot, easy to use and you can get replacement parts. 
Dick


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I have the Massoth one and have had no problems. Have used to widen curve track and make curves from straights. 

Before you buy, you might look to see if anyone from the local area or club has one to test or loan out. 
Steve


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the RLD Rail bender and can't imagine something better. It is easy to use and very durable and given its overall quality very will priced. While I used it with SVRR Code 250 aluminum rail, it helped me produce really smooth bends and transitions from straight to curved.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I have the Train Li, very happy with it. Could use a bigger and knurlier knob, but I'm all done for now, so no complaints. 

OT, but something any of these designs could use is a quick-release lever, letting you take the bender off to relax the track and see how it lays. If you need a hair more or less, you could clamp the bender back on without losing where your knob setting was. I've not seen that feature, but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been happy with the Train-Li railbender. I haven't used the others, so I can't really compare, but the Train-Li one works well enough for my purposes. I just had it out the other day putting in a new spur off of one of my loops. I didn't have one when I first started buildng my railroad; I wouldn't build one without it (or similar flavor) today. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have operated all of the ones mentioned. I'd recommend the one from RLD based on the quality and price. The train-li is my second choice, it's just a lot more money. 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

the train-li is only $20 more.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm.. they must have either dropped the price since I last looked, or robby raised his. 

(taking a look online) 

So the train-li is $335 from their site. http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/beasybend-duotrakb-code-rail-bender-p-31.html 
Rld's is $252 (the better one he sells) http://rldhobbies.com/railbender.aspx 

That seems to be a lot more to me...my math says 335 - 252 = $83 .... 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Couldn't tell if the RLD unit had SS hardware; and the $252 unit didn't show levels. If you care about those, you might give RLD a call to see it they're included. You can get the levels yourself though.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry looked at list


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Gregg,

I have a Train-Li and am very happy with the quality of the unit an more importantly with the job it does. Whichever unit you choose, just make sure to stick with a dual bending unit that permits bending track without having to remove the ties. Also, a vernier type indicator makes repetitive bends and transistions much easier to execute. At the end of the day purchase what you like and within your budget and you should have many years of use, not only for your initial layout installation, but for those numerous 'tweaks' and additions to your layout as time rolls on.

Keith
KD Rail

"I used to be imprecise... now I'm just out of tolerance."


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Personally, the levels are superfluous to me, since I bend first and then level the track later. 

I have stainless steel, the toughest stuff to bend. I look at the ruggedness and the precision of the fit of the components. I put the RLD system above the Train-Li here. The one from choo choo stuff looks good, but pricey too. 

I know a bit of the history behind the RLD one, and the "story" matches the quality of the product. 

It also does not hurt that RLD is my favorite supplier, he has earned it. 

Greg


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Greg E, 
quick question. I read a lot of your web page and noticed while reviewing the track section I didn't see much mentioned on the NpB (Nickle plated Brass) I'm wondering your feeling on that type of track? 

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it is in some ways the best of both worlds, but you need to realize you cannot use an abrasive cleaning system. 

I would not use scotchbrite, although it might be safe. Definitely the drywall sandpaper, LGB cleaning loco, etc are out. 

It is just plating, and you don't know how thick it is until you wear through it. 

I have found a good cleaning system that is non abrasive so if you can handle these caveats, the Train-Li product might be the greatest thing going in terms of conduction, corrosion resistance, etc. 

It is a better conductor than the solid stainless I am using, and easier to bend. 

The only downsides are the care of cleaning, and the cost. 

Regards, Greg


----------

